# Centrocampo



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Non credo che il problema di ieri sia stata la difesa, anzi. 
Il problema è il centrocampo purtroppo, e se non rinforziamo quella zona di campo rischiamo di non crescere mai. Ieri abbiamo sofferto tremendamente sia in fase di copertura, emblematico,al 30esimo del primo tempo, Montolivo che arrancava nell'inseguire Iniesta e un Flamini quasi nullo, ma anche in fase di impostazione, con difficoltà pazzesche nell'uscire dal pressing catalano.

Bisogna investire almeno 40-45 milioni in quella zona di campo. Prendere 2 giocatori tecnici che ci facciano fare il salto di qualità, con Nainggolan, Strootman ecc non si va da nessuna parte. Serve gente con classe cristallina, che sappia passare il pallone precisamente, che sappia saltare l'avversario.

La difesa, con un ottima fase difensiva la riesci a proteggere, chi erano Barzagli Bonucci e Chiellini prima di questi 2 anni? Gente che prendeva imbarcate da tutti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

d'accordo su tutto, anche Barca-Real-Bayern non hanno grandi nomi e prendono pochi gol perchè sono organizzati
con Strootman e Naingolann non si va veramente da nessuna parte in Europa...serve 1 Campione però 1 centrale in difesa serve non si può girare con Zapata


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Marzo 2013)

abbiamo disperato bisogno di qualità a centrocampo..il solo montolivo non basta...


----------



## robs91 (13 Marzo 2013)

Con i kucka e Jorginho non si va da nessuna parte.Spero prendano qualcuno di qualità.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Non credo che il problema di ieri sia stata la difesa, anzi.
> Il problema è il centrocampo purtroppo, e se non rinforziamo quella zona di campo rischiamo di non crescere mai. Ieri abbiamo sofferto tremendamente sia in fase di copertura, emblematico,al 30esimo del primo tempo, Montolivo che arrancava nell'inseguire Iniesta e un Flamini quasi nullo, ma anche in fase di impostazione, con difficoltà pazzesche nell'uscire dal pressing catalano.
> 
> Bisogna investire almeno 40-45 milioni in quella zona di campo. Prendere 2 giocatori tecnici che ci facciano fare il salto di qualità, con Nainggolan, Strootman ecc non si va da nessuna parte. Serve gente con classe cristallina, che sappia passare il pallone precisamente, che sappia saltare l'avversario.
> ...


40-45 milioni


----------



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

I soldi ci sono, avremo un tetto ingaggi non elevatissimo. E fatturiamo sui 300 milioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Non sono d'accordo. Il problema della tecnica nel nostro centrocampo è un problema reale, da applicare però ad altre realtà, non a quella della CL, perché la realtà della CL la riconquisteremo soltanto col tempo e col duro lavoro. Ritornando a centrocampo ti dico che basta un centrocampista col quale possa dialogare Montolivo, poi sarà sufficiente Cristante e magari Saponara, sbagli se ragioni in ottica CL perché quella è una realtà che non ci compete, per ora.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> I soldi ci sono, avremo un tetto ingaggi non elevatissimo. E fatturiamo sui 300 milioni.


Ma quei soldi per due soli giocatori non li spenderemo mai...


----------



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Il problema della tecnica nel nostro centrocampo è un problema reale, da applicare però ad altre realtà, non a quella della CL, perché la realtà della CL la riconquisteremo soltanto col tempo e col duro lavoro. Ritornando a centrocampo ti dico che basta un centrocampista col quale possa dialogare Montolivo, poi sarà sufficiente Cristante e magari Saponara, sbagli se ragioni in ottica CL perché quella è una realtà che non ci compete, per ora.



Ma davvero credi che prendendo Nainggolan o Strootman risolveremmo i problemi di carenza di qualità? Qui serve gente alla Gotze, Ozil, Modric... questi qua servono. Con una squadra forte in fase offensiva, che gioca soprattuto, avresti meno problemi anche in fase difensiva perchè naturalmente daresti all'avversario minori opportunità di creare.
Concordo sul fatto che deve essere qualcosa di graduale, ma i soldi che abbiamo, iniziamo a spenderli bene. E non a buttarli con Kucka ecc


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credi che prendendo Nainggolan o Strootman risolveremmo i problemi di carenza di qualità? Qui serve gente alla Gotze, Ozil, Modric... questi qua servono. Con una squadra forte in fase offensiva, che gioca soprattuto, avresti meno problemi anche in fase difensiva perchè naturalmente daresti all'avversario minori opportunità di creare.
> Concordo sul fatto che deve essere qualcosa di graduale, ma i soldi che abbiamo, iniziamo a spenderli bene. E non a buttarli con Kucka ecc


Gotze, Ozil e Modric ci porterebbero via il budget dei prossimi 20 anni. Io mi "accontento" di un Nainggolan o di uno Strootman perché, innanzitutto sono ottimi giocatori e possono diventare come quelli succitati, in secondo luogo sono gli unici di un certo livello che possiamo permetterci. Anche secondo me ci vorrebbero due titolari al fianco di Montolivo per competere in CL ma in CL dobbiamo arrivarci piano piano, quest'estate un centrocampista, la prossima un altro, fai crescere i Cristante, i Saponara, i Jorginho, magari falliscono e ne prendi altri da far crescere. Dobbiamo toglierci dalla testa il "tutto e subito" in quanto è già tanto che ci sia un progetto(o almeno sembra)per il futuro e l'unica cosa da fare è seguire proprio quel progetto.


----------



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gotze, Ozil e Modric ci porterebbero via il budget dei prossimi 20 anni. Io mi "accontento" di un Nainggolan o di uno Strootman perché, innanzitutto sono ottimi giocatori e possono diventare come quelli succitati, in secondo luogo sono gli unici di un certo livello che possiamo permetterci. Anche secondo me ci vorrebbero due titolari al fianco di Montolivo per competere in CL ma in CL dobbiamo arrivarci piano piano, quest'estate un centrocampista, la prossima un altro, fai crescere i Cristante, i Saponara, i Jorginho, magari falliscono e ne prendi altri da far crescere. Dobbiamo toglierci dalla testa il "tutto e subito" in quanto è già tanto che ci sia un progetto(o almeno sembra)per il futuro e l'unica cosa da fare è seguire proprio quel progetto.



Non voglio diventare l'arsenal di turno, ma in linea di massima sono d'accordo con te. Ma non sono d'accordo sui giocatori. Strootman cosa aggiungerebbe al nostro centrocampo? Lo stesso dicasi per Nainggolan? Non ci permette di fare un passettino in avanti.
Discorso diverso per un Sahin, che ha fallito e sta fallendo, ma per tipologia di giocatore, ci serve gente di quel tipo. Anche lo stesso Vidal, io al nostro centrocampo non lo vedrei bene. Non so se hai capito cosa intendo... sembra che ormai il nostro target siano soltanto giocatori dinamici, che abbiano discreta\mediocre tecnica ma tanta fisicità. Rimpiango i Pirlo, Rui Costa, Seedorf e così via. Da quando non rivediamo un assist fenomenale, inimmaginabile, dal nulla? Da almeno 4 5 anni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Non voglio diventare l'arsenal di turno, ma in linea di massima sono d'accordo con te. Ma non sono d'accordo sui giocatori. Strootman cosa aggiungerebbe al nostro centrocampo? Lo stesso dicasi per Nainggolan? Non ci permette di fare un passettino in avanti.
> Discorso diverso per un Sahin, che ha fallito e sta fallendo, ma per tipologia di giocatore, ci serve gente di quel tipo. Anche lo stesso Vidal, io al nostro centrocampo non lo vedrei bene. Non so se hai capito cosa intendo... sembra che ormai il nostro target siano soltanto giocatori dinamici, che abbiano discreta\mediocre tecnica ma tanta fisicità. Rimpiango i Pirlo, Rui Costa, Seedorf e così via. Da quando non rivediamo un assist fenomenale, inimmaginabile, dal nulla? Da almeno 4 5 anni


Nainggolan non è un rifinitore però qualità ne ha, è un giocatore moderno e ci porterebbe con continuità quello che dovrebbe portarci Boateng. Strootman può diventare il nuovo Van Bommel e Mark non era di certo un rifinitore però non lo vorresti titolare nella tua squadra ? Il nuovo Van Bommel va preso adesso però, non quando lo sarà diventato. Inoltre spero tanto in Cristante che però potrebbe iniziare a dare i suoi frutti soltanto tra qualche anno quindi va aspettato ma anche il Barcellona ha aspettato i suoi Xavi e Iniesta.


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Non credo che il problema di ieri sia stata la difesa, anzi.
> Il problema è il centrocampo purtroppo, e se non rinforziamo quella zona di campo rischiamo di non crescere mai. Ieri abbiamo sofferto tremendamente sia in fase di copertura, emblematico,al 30esimo del primo tempo, Montolivo che arrancava nell'inseguire Iniesta e un Flamini quasi nullo, ma anche in fase di impostazione, con difficoltà pazzesche nell'uscire dal pressing catalano.
> 
> Bisogna investire almeno 40-45 milioni in quella zona di campo. Prendere 2 giocatori tecnici che ci facciano fare il salto di qualità, con Nainggolan, Strootman ecc non si va da nessuna parte. Serve gente con classe cristallina, che sappia passare il pallone precisamente, che sappia saltare l'avversario.
> ...



Quoto, stranamente solo Constant ha fatto schiffo in difesa. Ma il centrocampo è stato un disastro totale. Solo Montolivo ha fatto bene.

Credo che al Milan manca un giocatore con le caratteristiche di Seedorf. Si vede. Il Milan dovra spendere su uno VERAMENTE forte in centrocampo. 

Non credo che potremo spendere 40 mln perche non abbiamo questi soldi, ma chiaramente sarà da spendere forte almeno su uno veramente forte. Io prefersico *Felipe Anderson* che è molto giovane e abordabile per noi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

Già vero, l'unico tecnico che abbiamo e montolivo,per la prossima stagione viene in prima squadra Cristante, secondo me ha tanto talento e tecnica ma va visto nei "grandi",Kucka ok ma come riserva, purtroppo quelli con tecnica costano troppo, io non credo che faremo molto in estate.


----------



## SololaMaglia (13 Marzo 2013)

Si vabbè Gotze, Ozil, Modic, ma cos'è siamo su scherzi a parte?

Gente da 40-50 milioni l'uno, a volte mi chiedo se vivete qui o in un universo parallelo.

Poi non so se vi è chiaro che per assurdo, pur giocando a fotball manager come fa qualcuno di voi, metti uno di questi 3 a centrocampo e col Barca esci uguale perchè quasi tutti i migliori al mondo ce li hanno loro, ruolo per ruolo e ti fanno un c così lo stesso.

Che poi si possa migliorare la rosa mi sembra scontato e indiscutibile.


----------



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Si vabbè Gotze, Ozil, Modic, ma cos'è siamo su scherzi a parte?
> 
> Gente da 40-50 milioni l'uno, a volte mi chiedo se vivete qui o in un'universo parallelo.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente non hai capito il senso del mio discorso, eppure non era così difficile. Io non sto dicendo di comprare Modric, che dal punto di vista economico appare infattibile, anche se qui ci sarebbe da discuture, ma sulla tipologia di giocatore, a centrocampo, che ultimamente stiamo cercando e sul fatto di non focalizzarci unicamente nella difesa, che è un problema, ma non il più grande.


----------



## robs91 (13 Marzo 2013)

Un Moutinho andrebbe benissimo


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gotze, Ozil e Modric ci porterebbero via il budget dei prossimi 20 anni. Io mi "accontento" di un Nainggolan o di uno Strootman perché, innanzitutto sono ottimi giocatori e possono diventare come quelli succitati, in secondo luogo sono gli unici di un certo livello che possiamo permetterci. Anche secondo me ci vorrebbero due titolari al fianco di Montolivo per competere in CL ma in CL dobbiamo arrivarci piano piano, quest'estate un centrocampista, la prossima un altro, fai crescere i Cristante, i Saponara, i Jorginho, magari falliscono e ne prendi altri da far crescere. Dobbiamo toglierci dalla testa il "tutto e subito" in quanto è già tanto che ci sia un progetto(o almeno sembra)per il futuro e l'unica cosa da fare è seguire proprio quel progetto.



Esatto, è inutile parlare di campioni..il periodo degli Ibra, Kakà e Van Bommel è finito..per cui ben venga Strootman che è il capitano dell'Olanda, mica un giovane sbarbato e magari Ogbonna o Dedè.


----------



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Esatto, è inutile parlare di campioni..il periodo degli Ibra, Kakà e Van Bommel è finita..per cui ben venga Strootman che è il capitano dell'Olanda, mica un giovane sbarbato e magari Ogbonna o Dedè.



Forse non avete capito, io non sto dicendo che Strootman è una pippa, anzi, per me è uno dei prospetti migliori nel suo ruolo, appunto, nel suo. Quello di fare la diga davanti alla difesa, e non disdegnando qualche conclusione dalla distanza o assist.
Ma non è esattamente quello che serve a noi.
Già con un Felipe Anderson, un Moutinho il discorso cambierebbe.


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Forse non avete capito, io non sto dicendo che Strootman è una pippa, anzi, per me è uno dei prospetti migliori nel suo ruolo, appunto, nel suo. Quello di fare la diga davanti alla difesa, e non disdegnando qualche conclusione dalla distanza o assist.
> Ma non è esattamente quello che serve a noi.
> Già con un Felipe Anderson, un Moutinho il discorso cambierebbe.



Guarda che Strootman non è una diga come può essere De Jong, gioca indifferentemente davanti alla difesa o da mezz'ala, è un centrocampista moderno e ci servono assolutamente dei giocatori del genere.


----------



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Guarda che Strootman non è una diga come può essere De Jong, gioca indifferentemente davanti alla difesa o da mezz'ala, è un centrocampista moderno e ci servono assolutamente dei giocatori del genere.



Su questo ho dei dubbi, secondo me non dobbiamo fare un accozzaglia di giocatori moderni. D'accordo che nainggolan ecc siano giocatori che abbinano un certo dinamismo a una certa fisicità ma non sono questi che ti risolvono le partite. Vedasi Pirlo, Xavi.


----------



## SololaMaglia (13 Marzo 2013)

In ogni caso non son assolutamente sicuro che possiamo permetterci un giocatore come Strootman, che poi buoni piedi percarità, ma mi sembra abbia la mobilità di Van Bommel 35enne, mi sembra un Ganso più difensivo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gotze, Ozil e Modric ci porterebbero via il budget dei prossimi 20 anni. Io mi "accontento" di un Nainggolan o di uno Strootman perché, innanzitutto sono ottimi giocatori e possono diventare come quelli succitati, in secondo luogo sono gli unici di un certo livello che possiamo permetterci. Anche secondo me ci vorrebbero due titolari al fianco di Montolivo per competere in CL ma in CL dobbiamo arrivarci piano piano, quest'estate un centrocampista, la prossima un altro, fai crescere i Cristante, i Saponara, i Jorginho, magari falliscono e ne prendi altri da far crescere. Dobbiamo toglierci dalla testa il "tutto e subito" in quanto è già tanto che ci sia un progetto(o almeno sembra)per il futuro e l'unica cosa da fare è seguire proprio quel progetto.


I giocatori di qualità che non costano un'enormità ma che in prospettiva possono darci delle soddisfazioni ci sono. Perchè orientare 12-13 milioni su giocatori come Strootman o Kucka se potevi prendere a gennaio Kovacic di ben altra caratura a livello tecnico? 
Purtroppo il discorso della qualità è vero. Ci serve disperatamente qualità in mezzo al campo, anche per la gestione della palla. Magari non saremo mai il Barcellona, ma con Nainggolan o Kucka non risolvi niente in questi termini.


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Su questo ho dei dubbi, secondo me non dobbiamo fare un accozzaglia di giocatori moderni. D'accordo che nainggolan ecc siano giocatori che abbinano un certo dinamismo a una certa fisicità ma non sono questi che ti risolvono le partite. Vedasi Pirlo, Xavi.



Per dirti, io 15 milioni per Nainggolan non li sgancerei mentre per l'olandese sì perchè è più completo del belga e mi piace molto come giocatore, un'altra cosa che farei è spostare definitivamente Boateng a centrocampo perchè è il ruolo dove rende e anche perchè non ha senso farlo giocare in attacco con l'arrivo di Saponara e si spera con l'esplosione di Niang.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Marzo 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Un Moutinho andrebbe benissimo


Grazie al piffero


----------



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il discorso della qualità è vero. Ci serve disperatamente qualità in mezzo al campo, anche per la gestione della palla. Magari non saremo mai il Barcellona, ma con Nainggolan o Kucka non risolvi niente in questi termini.



E' questo il messaggio che voglio far passare.
I giocatori giovani, di qualità pura, ci sono. Lo stesso Quintero, che non prenderei mai, ma per farvi capire.


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per dirti, io 15 milioni per Nainggolan non li sgancerei mentre per l'olandese sì perchè è più completo del belga e mi piace molto come giocatore, un'altra cosa che farei è spostare definitivamente Boateng a centrocampo perchè è il ruolo dove rende e anche perchè non ha senso farlo giocare in attacco con l'arrivo di Saponara e si spera con l'esplosione di Niang.



Strootman al Milan non ci credo. 
Arsenal lo vuole fortemente, anche lo United. Il calcio inglese attira di più.

Poi 15 mln per Naiggolan sono troppi.


----------



## sheva90 (13 Marzo 2013)

Il problema che i centrocampisti di valore assoluto non possiamo prenderli, dobbiamo crearli noi


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

Un centrocampo con :

F.Anderson DeJong Montolivo Boateng potrebbe fare male in Champions l'anno prossimo.


----------



## runner (13 Marzo 2013)

ragazzi l' acquisto di Balo ci fa capire che se si vuole i danè ci sono e come.....

quindi io direi una cosa....prendiamo un bel difensore centrale e un bel centrocampista coi piedi buoni e vedrete come cambia la musica....

con un centrale forte in difesa giocherebbero meglio tutti e un centrocampista coi piedi buoni garantirebbe un gioco diverso.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Esatto, è inutile parlare di campioni..il periodo degli Ibra, Kakà e Van Bommel è finito..per cui ben venga Strootman che è il capitano dell'Olanda, mica un giovane sbarbato e magari Ogbonna o Dedè.


Magari Strootman e Ogbonna, io penso che non arriveranno neanche rinforzi di questa caratura.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I giocatori di qualità che non costano un'enormità ma che in prospettiva possono darci delle soddisfazioni ci sono. Perchè orientare 12-13 milioni su giocatori come Strootman o Kucka se potevi prendere a gennaio Kovacic di ben altra caratura a livello tecnico?
> Purtroppo il discorso della qualità è vero. Ci serve disperatamente qualità in mezzo al campo, anche per la gestione della palla. Magari non saremo mai il Barcellona, ma con Nainggolan o Kucka non risolvi niente in questi termini.


Però non facciamo confusione, Strootman non avrà la tecnica di Kovacic ma ha sicuramente un senso tattico pazzesco, cosa che viceversa non ha Kovacic per ovvi motivi d'età; Kucka non c'entra niente con Strootman, né con altri nomi di questo livello perché non vale 13 milioni e perché non è qualitativamente ai livelli dei due succitati; Nainggolan per me sarebbe un grande acquisto perché è un giocatore di quantità e qualità, è un elemento che ci manca a centrocampo.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Ieri sera per dire Montolivo era l'unico a non avere paura e ad avere la capacità di provare qualche passaggio in mezzo al campo. E' chiaro, lampante che il nostro centrocampo abbia bisogno di un elemento importante sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Hammer (13 Marzo 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Il problema che i centrocampisti di valore assoluto non possiamo prenderli, dobbiamo crearli noi



È l'unica strada, di questi tempi.


----------



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Si ma non puoi sperare di crearli te prendendo falegnami.


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi l' acquisto di Balo ci fa capire che se si vuole i danè ci sono e come.....



Balo si è comprato con i soldi della vendita di Pato, i danè non ci sono, inutile illudersi.


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Magari Strootman e Ogbonna, io penso che non arriveranno neanche rinforzi di questa caratura.



Lo penso anch'io..forse arriverà giusto un difensore decente.


----------



## runner (13 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Balo si è comprato con i soldi della vendita di Pato, i danè non ci sono, inutile illudersi.



si certo come no....


----------



## almilan (13 Marzo 2013)

cominciamo a buttare nella mischia cristante e a togliere un paio di falegnami dal centrocampo....sarebbe già un passo in avanti. Strootman in questo momento sarebbe oro colato


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si certo come no....



Che ti devo dire, se credi che quei milioni li abbia cacciati di tasca sua Silvio fai pure...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Marzo 2013)

almilan ha scritto:


> cominciamo a buttare nella mischia cristante e a togliere un paio di falegnami dal centrocampo....



gettarlo a schiatto come titolare dal '1 no.
ma già conconvocarlo dalla prossima e farlo giocare negli ultimi 15/20 minuti in caso di partita messa già in ghiaccio sarebbe l'ideale.
deve essere un inserimento graduale, ma obbligatorio. e già in questa stagione.


----------



## runner (13 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che ti devo dire, se credi che quei milioni li abbia cacciati di tasca sua Silvio fai pure...



mai detto o sostenuto una cosa simile.....

dico solo che Balo non si paga da solo e che di soldi ne verranno spesi molti.....ovviamente i soldi di Pato hanno fatto comodo e l' operazione ci sta tutta, ma ricordati che non sempre è tutto così lineare quando si parla di società.....

per come eravamo messi avremmo dovuto vendere e basta e fare con degli sconosciuti....


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

io dico un nome su cui punterei se fossi la dirigenza, joao moutinho del porto anche se loro sono una bottega molto cara ma per me è un grossissimo centrocampista un top player che sa fare tutto e ha grande tecnica


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io dico un nome su cui punterei se fossi la dirigenza, joao moutinho del porto anche se loro sono una bottega molto cara ma per me è un grossissimo centrocampista un top player che sa fare tutto e ha grande tecnica



Magaraaa Moutinho,ma costa sui 30 meloni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Magaraaa Moutinho,ma costa sui 30 meloni.



esatto però se vuoi fare il salto di qualità devi prendere uno che veramente te lo fa fare lui montolivo e un altro centrocampista un po più di rottura sarebbe un centrocampo che se la può giocare in europa


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> esatto però se vuoi fare il salto di qualità devi prendere uno che veramente te lo fa fare lui montolivo e un altro centrocampista un po più di rottura sarebbe un centrocampo che se la può giocare in europa



Noi che spendiamo 30 meloni per uno che non è attaccante..........

















naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2013)

Comprassero felipe anderson. Meno di 10 milionima mi sa che ormai è della lazio


----------



## peppe75 (13 Marzo 2013)

è l'anima della squadra....il centrocampo nostro deve essere più tecnico e agile..credo che la società ha l'ambizione di avere tra un paio d'anni il centrocampo del barca...Berlusca ama avere giocatori molto tecnici...vedrete che la società opererà in questo senso..


----------



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2013)

Berlusconi ama il gioco del barca ma quando c e da mettere la grana per i giocatori giusti e per l allenatore giusto.....


----------



## Bawert (13 Marzo 2013)

Strootman, Strootman e Strootman.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Marzo 2013)

Noi andiamo in difficoltà con le squadre che pressano molto perchè non riusciamo a uscire dal cosiddetto "primo pressing". Lo hanno capito pure i muri di Milanello. Il problema grosso è che la qualità costa, però a questo punto io mi chiedo: a cosa è servito vendere i pezzi pregiati e ridotto moltissimo il monte ingaggi se il margine di manovra sul mercato è lo stesso di prima? Ad esempio io penso che con tutti i tagli effettuati la possibilità di prendere due giocatori forti nei ruoli che ci servono (mezz'ala e difensore centrale) ad esempio ci sia. 
Io personalmente prenderei Eriksen. Il danese è una macchina di assist, bravo nel palleggio e può ricoprire tranquillamente tutti i ruoli di centrocampo e ha pure una certa esperienza a livello internazionale. Secondo tassello: Dedè per la difesa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Bawert ha scritto:


> Strootman, Strootman e Strootman.


Non so che ci trovate in questo Strootman, giocatore bravo in entrambe le fasi, ma sinceramente troppo pubblicizzato. Per me serve una mezz'ala in grado di saltare l'uomo e sfornare assist, brava nel palleggio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tobi ha scritto:


> Comprassero felipe anderson. Meno di 10 milionima mi sa che ormai è della lazio


10 cucuzze per Anderson e 10 per Kovacic e mettevi a posto il centrocampo per i prossimi 10 anni.


----------



## Tobi (15 Marzo 2013)

Sicuramente in estate non dovrebbe essere un mercato all insegna dell austerity, abbiamo venduto 2 pezzi da 90, con ingaggi molto alti, piu svincolato tutti i senatori. Ancora dalle zavorre che abbiamo potremmo andar a risparmiare circa una 40ina di milioni, considerando che fatturiamo tra i 250 e.i 300 milioni di euro e se.dovessimo farcela ad entrare in champions qualche giocatore di spessore lo so dovrebbe comprare. Eriksen é veramente fortissimo, ma 30 milioni sono parecchi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sicuramente in estate non dovrebbe essere un mercato all insegna dell austerity, abbiamo venduto 2 pezzi da 90, con ingaggi molto alti, piu svincolato tutti i senatori. Ancora dalle zavorre che abbiamo potremmo andar a risparmiare circa una 40ina di milioni, considerando che fatturiamo tra i 250 e.i 300 milioni di euro e se.dovessimo farcela ad entrare in champions qualche giocatore di spessore lo so dovrebbe comprare. Eriksen é veramente fortissimo, ma 30 milioni sono parecchi


Il bello è che in scadenza nel 2014 e non ha intenzione di rinnovare con l'Ajax. O lo prendi ora o non lo prendi più.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> a cosa è servito vendere i pezzi pregiati e ridotto moltissimo il monte ingaggi se il margine di manovra sul mercato è lo stesso di prima?



E' stato fatto TUTTO in ottica di ridimensionamento della squadra a causa delle condizioni di sofferenza delle aziende di Silvio più i soldi del Lodo più i soldi per Veronica. Che si sono venduti i giocatori con lo stipendio più alto per poi avere i soldi per il mercato purtroppo è una bufala.


----------



## morokan (15 Marzo 2013)

a centrocampo, eriksen andrebbe bene, ma ha un costo molto elevato, strootman, non lo ritengo un giocatore da salto di qualità, ed anche lui ha un prezzo piuttosto alto, personalmente, a me piace molto clasje, seguito anche lui, è molto giovane, già nazionale, ricopre tutti i ruoli di centrocampo, lo chiamano il nuovo xavi per come tratta la palla e stà in campo, ed ha un costo abbordabile.


----------

